# Seattle/Eastside Looking for group



## kreegan (Feb 11, 2008)

Heyla,

I am a 34 year old guy living in Issaquah who used to be quite the avid gamer, but gave it up a few years ago due to frustrations with dealing with trying to get a group of adults together on a regular basis. Now I'm thinking of getting back into gaming and looking for a mature, reliable group to game with. I used to be into all sorts of games, including D&D/D20, Call of Cthulhu, Fading Suns, Star Wars, World of Darkness, Traveler, Unknown Armies and lots of others. I was always more interested in the story and having fun than with game mechanics. Right now, I'm pretty open and flexible. All I own are my old dice that I couldn't bring myself to part with. So drop me a line at rharkrader@gmail.com  if you're interested. Thanks!

Rich


----------

